# hot horse shower or shower king



## mrussell (1 May 2012)

Has anyone bought a portable gas shower and if so, where did you get it from and what do you think of it ?


----------



## jnb (1 May 2012)

Yes - I've got the Hot Horse Shower portable one (with a wheely trolley). Great stuff, does the job well and no shivery horse!
However - keep an eye on their Facebook page as they sometimes have offers, just after I bought mine, they reduced the trolley by £50! Grr


----------



## LynH (1 May 2012)

I've got a Showerking portable hot horse shower. It doesn't have a trolley but hooks on the wall. It's fab, I'm really pleased with it and my horses and the dog all prefer warm water. I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 May 2012)

I have the one on the trolley from hot horse showers its great exactly what we needed as we use it for lots of things  like washing carriages so move where we use it a lot .
Love it.


----------



## squid35 (6 May 2012)

I've got one from www.showerking.co.uk and wouldn't be without mine  the horses (and my doggie) love it! I use mine it show prep as well as washing down after work and found that because it's warm water they relax so much more and it reduces muscle tension the following day! Great stuff! Mine was only £179 delivered (which I believe is cheaper than "Hot horse" for the same model) they are on Facebook too "portable hot horse shower" enjoy


----------



## Highlands (27 May 2012)

If you get 4 people together, you can buy an eccotemp l5 from abbacaus cabins for £125 each, you may need a longer shower attachment but it saves you a lot.


----------



## luckilotti (31 May 2012)

A couple of my liveries have just bought a hot horse shower, TBH, they are rather gutted that it doesnt work as well as they expected!  Our water pressure is decent enough yet it just doesnt seem to go through fast enough - various taps (which feed from different supplies etc) have been tried yet none make it like a real 'shower'


----------



## janis251 (30 June 2012)

have you adjusted the two screws under the unit, if you phone the helpline in the manual they will tell you how to do this. ours was the same when we first set it up but after adjustment it is working brilliantly .


----------



## depurple1 (30 June 2012)

I bought the Ecotemp L5 from Showerking - Julie who works there was really helpful.  I haven't used mine for horses, it was bought for camping at Le Mans and is currently residing in France!  It worked really well though - we managed to get all the right connector thingies in France and attached it into a shower tent. 

I had no problems with water pressure or flow either when testing it in the UK or using it in France, and the water gets lovely and hot.  It does exactly what it says it does.


----------



## luckilotti (30 June 2012)

janis251 said:



			have you adjusted the two screws under the unit, if you phone the helpline in the manual they will tell you how to do this. ours was the same when we first set it up but after adjustment it is working brilliantly .

Click to expand...

Thanks, have just passed this info onto my livery!


----------

